# People Try Vaping for the First Time



## Alex (27/9/15)

*Published on Sep 23, 2015*
As part of our #Vapetober campaign, we hit the streets of Brighton to see how many smokers we could convert from smoke to vapour. Featuring 'Experimentals' Buddy Munroe from Channel 4, follow us on our journey in our quest to squash smoking! 
To find out more information, or to take part in #Vapetober check out http://www.misteliquid.co.uk/vapetober

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Alex (27/9/15)

This is pretty awesome


----------



## Viper_SA (27/9/15)

Maybe we should get a sponsor and hand out 100 starter kits in SA for Vapetober as well. I have converted 2,5 people at work already (one keeps falling off the wagon when he's drinking )

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## hands (27/9/15)

Vapetober sounds like a fantastic idea.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (27/9/15)

Viper_SA said:


> Maybe we should get a sponsor and hand out 100 starter kits in SA for Vapetober as well. I have converted 2,5 people at work already (one keeps falling off the wagon when he's drinking )



Put higher rails on the wagon?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

